# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Mehmet Ağar

## atoybil

KİM KONUşSUN *
DYP LİDERİ MEHMET AĞARğIN KAKAFONİSİ VE İNCİRLİK üSSü* 

*MEHMET AĞARA SORUYORUM!! 

SAYIN AĞAR SENİN DüNEMİNDE KİM KONUşACAK??

KEMAL GüLMANLARMI?

yoksa diğer masonlarmı ?

Sayın ağar kim konuşacak!!


*Yükselen milliyetçiliği Amerikan merkezli milliyetçilik Sanan Mehmet Ağar bakın ne demiş. 

ğBenim dönemimde Asker konuşamaz.ğ 

Bundan sonra senin dönemin hiç olmayacakki, 2. şube müdürü SUSURLUK başkomseri Sn. Mehmet Ağar.... Bunu baştan belirterek neden olmayacağını yazımın alt satırlarında belirteceğim... 


Dini inançları bir ihanet gibi kullanan siyasi iktidara Amerikanın Türkiye Büyük Elçisi Wilsonğdan destek geldi. Burada AKP+ABD ittifakını bir kez daha görmüştük. Hemen arkasından sizin de Türk Ordusuna saldıracağınızı Devrimci milliyetçiler ve Kemalistler zaten biliyordu. 

Batının bütün gücü ile Türk Ordusunu hedef tahtasına koyduğu bir dönemde sizin Askere saldırmanız Amerikağdan alacağınız ödülü yükseltir.... Bu doğru. Ama şunu unutmayın Türkiyeğde öyle yeni yetme Türkiye satıcıları çıktı ki sizin yürüttüğünüz kurnaz köylü politikaları onların yanında solda sıfır kalır.... Türkiyeğyi emperyalizme sunan artık yeni metotlar ve yeni kişiler var..... Ama onlarda artık sona geliyorlar..... Satarak yönetmenin sonuna geldik... 

Amerikağya ve Batıya teslim olarak Türk halkını yönetmeyi kimse düşünmesin. 

şu dönemde askere saldırmak ğAmerika ve Batıya en iyi ben hizmet ederimğ demektir. 

Türkiyeğyi savunmanın dışında ordunun söylediği ne var? 

Pardon Kardeşim sen hişşşt Ağar neden rahatsız oluyorsun? Türkiyeğnin savunulmasından mı?... 

Ağar ağzından bir bakla daha çıkarmış..... 

Yaptığı toplantıların birinde gençlerden bir soru gelmiş. Hayati bir soru. 

Hani derler ya turnusol kağıdı gibi...... 

Aynen öyle. 

ğİktidara geldiğinizde Amerikanın İncirlik üssünü kapatacak mısınız?ğ 

ğOnu iktidara gelince düşünürüz... 

ğ Hani siz en cesurlarındandınız. 

Niye açık konuşamıyorsunuz. 

Türk Milletinden mi korkuyorsunuz, yoksa Bushğtan mı? 

Kakofoni yapma Ağar..... 

Yüreği olanlar şimdide,o hayal ettiğiniz iktidarda da aynısını söyler. 

Batı destekli irtica (haçlı irtica) ile Atlantik ötesi destekli milliyetçiliğin halkın gözünden düştüğünü gösteren bir sürü işaret var. Halkın % 88 Amerikan karşıtı olduğu bir yerde Amerikan merkezli milliyetçiliğinizi artık gizleyemiyorsunuz bile.... 

Susun. Bari orduya saldırmayın.....

----------

